# Can someone tell me the value of this pistol?



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a pistol that I bought brand new about 10 yrs. ago. It is a Ruger P90 and it says .45 A.C.P on it. I bought this for my husband since he wanted it. Long story short he is not my husband anymore and did not get the gun. Anyway I need to know what this pistol is worth if I was to sell it. Please note I AM NOT offering to sell it here, I just need some info please. Would this be a 9mm or a 45? Please excuse my ignorance but I really don't remember what I paid for it or what calibur it is. It has probably only been fired no more than 10 times and has always been kept in a case. I hope someone who knows about pistols can help me with a general price. Thank you. I also hope it is ok to post this :shrug:


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

It would be a .45 ACP, a good round. The Ruger P series had some problems in the beginning, and were kind of stigmatized by that. That gun is worth between 300.00 to 450.00. 

Bring the flame Ruger people!


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank You!


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

prometheus said:


> It would be a .45 ACP, a good round. The Ruger P series had some problems in the beginning, and were kind of stigmatized by that. That gun is worth between 300.00 to 450.00.
> 
> Bring the flame Ruger people!


I am a ruger person but you are right early P series pistols had issues. I am still not sold on their autos. value you stated is spot on.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> I am a ruger person but you are right early P series pistols had issues. I am still not sold on their autos. value you stated is spot on.



Exactly, I'm not a Ruger _auto_ person. I love my 1022, Mark I and Vaquero, though.


----------



## knight88 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have had a P-90 for years and carry it daily. Its safe, reliable, accurateaand stainless so it stays clean sorta. Average price here in AZ is $375-450 depending on condition. I like mine...


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Go here 
http://www.gunbroker.com/

Type in the make and model of your gun and see what others in similiar condition are selling for. Its a good site.


----------



## Snafu177 (Oct 19, 2005)

Cant believe he left it behind! Good for you.


----------

